# peppermint



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

I have read through a few threads on smoke testing and seen a few mention peppermint. My question is the peppermint in tablets or liquid form? Also how would I get it into the system and do I have to plug off the C/O tee and vent? Not going on to roof 2 story with 12/12 pitch.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The peppermint oil is getting hard to find.
You used to be able to buy it in liquid form in "Real" drug stores before they all went out of business and the national and regional chains took over.

They just look at you like you have a third eye in the center of your forehead when you ask for Peppermint oil.

If you can find it, you need 2 people to do the test. 

One stays outside and mixes the peppermint oil into a bucket of hot water then dumps it down the vents. He stays outside because he will not smell the peppermint inside and he will bring the smell in with him invalidating the entire test.

The other person goes inside before the bottle of peppermint oil is ever opened and searches for the smell and where it is coming from.

This test is tougher to actually locate where the smell is coming from but, is good for seeing if the smell is actually coming from the DWV system or not. If you test and there is a smell then it is coming from the DWV system. No smell well they should look for other places where the smell is coming from.

The smoke test provides rapid visual cues as to where the smell is coming from...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

3KP said:


> I have read through a few threads on smoke testing and seen a few mention peppermint. My question is the peppermint in tablets or liquid form? Also how would I get it into the system and do I have to plug off the C/O tee and vent? Not going on to roof 2 story with 12/12 pitch.


If you do a quick google search, you will find all those answers. I read it as 1 part liquid peppermint concentrate to 10 parts near boiling water poured down vent terminal.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I got it liquid form at either a pharmacy or natural foods store....I poured it down a nearby vent on the roof......I imagine somewhere upstream would work...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> The peppermint oil is getting hard to find.
> You used to be able to buy it in liquid form in "Real" drug stores before they all went out of business and the national and regional chains took over.
> 
> They just look at you like you have a third eye in the center of your forehead when you ask for Peppermint oil.
> ...


You beat me by seconds, red. Good info

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

I found some at the local grocery store. About $3. for a small bottle. Used it to help find a very small pressure leak in a gas line that we couldn't get to bubble up with soapy water.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

smoldrn said:


> I found some at the local grocery store. About $3. for a small bottle. Used it to help find a very small pressure leak in a gas line that we couldn't get to bubble up with soapy water.


Interesting how did you intrduce the oil so as not to contaminate the area from smell also what quantity and what size gas lines?

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> Interesting how did you intrduce the oil so as not to contaminate the area from smell also what quantity and what size gas lines?
> 
> Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


I poured about 2 capfuls into the nipple outside, then screwed my test gauge on & pumped it up. It was a 3/4 tract pipe line that the 'builder' had installed. He figured he would save $$, 'cause everybody knows that plumbers charge too much. 
I still billed him $800 for tying the range stub & piping into the fireplace, now if I can only get paid.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

NICE 

Most of our meters are located in the basements so it would contaminate the area


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Your gas meter is in your basements WOW! That sounds like a bomb in the house:yes: 

Oh by the way thanks everyone on the tips! We are not doing the job NOW! The lady went crazy on my wife today! Threating to sue us for not doing the job? WTF :blink: our appointment was for tomorrow :yes: Oh well I love crazy people they help the world go round.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

3KP said:


> Your gas meter is in your basements WOW! That sounds like a bomb in the house:yes:
> 
> Oh by the way thanks everyone on the tips! We are not doing the job NOW! The lady went crazy on my wife today! Threating to sue us for not doing the job? WTF :blink: our appointment was for tomorrow :yes: Oh well I love crazy people they help the world go round.


Ok are you saying the bomb thing as a joke or do you really think It's dangerous bc thats irrational and doesn't make much sense

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> ...thats irrational and doesn't make much sense...


ONG (the gas utility provider in Oklahoma) apparently thinks it is rational. They have been on a crusade for a long time to eliminate meters inside buildings. Many meters are prone to leaking "small" amounts of gas and if they have an integral regulator with a vent, it is a relevant safety issue.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> ONG (the gas utility provider in Oklahoma) apparently thinks it is rational. They have been on a crusade for a long time to eliminate meters inside buildings. Many meters are prone to leaking "small" amounts of gas and if they have an integral regulator with a vent, it is a relevant safety issue.


I don't know what kind of meters you have I don't see that problem as far as regulator and vent the vent goes outside some newer houses have their meter outside and near driveway and while they must have barrier protection cars still seem to hit them also corrosion is an issue maybe that's why your meters leak they are outside 

When they put the meters outside its so the architect can add some sq footage

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Our meters are on the outside here they are painted with a marine paint (so they don't rust) I was making my comment do to the fact of a gas meter being in a house instead of out side. Are the regulators inside to?? I have see them leak a tad of gas before. (In my mind little gas leak turn light switch on BOOM! there goes the block) 

Sorry didn't mean to upset you BP.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Even if the meter began to leak a little it would probably be noticed before there is enough saturation for an explosion and I have yet to hear of a house going up because of an indoor meter


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumb nutz said:


> Even if the meter began to leak a little it would *probably* be noticed before there is enough saturation for an explosion and I have yet to hear of a house going up because of an indoor meter


Kind of like a post prior to an intro would *probably* be noticed.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> I don't know what kind of meters you have I don't see that problem as far as regulator and vent the vent goes outside some newer houses have their meter outside and near driveway and while they must have barrier protection cars still seem to hit them also corrosion is an issue maybe that's why your meters leak they are outside...


Not all meters here are the same so I imagine yours are different than ours as well. We also have gas meters in some older neighborhoods and in the downtown area that are under ground like water meters. Corrosion has nothing to do with it.

In general, if I were to walk through the backyards of 100 homes here, I'd put money on finding a gas leak at the unions or the 180deg elbows in the back yard at least 10 times. When you call the gas company, they will come out right away but if the leak is small, they won't touch anything. "Call us if it gets worse."

Even a small leak in a closed environment has the potential of being deadly. It will not be noticed while you are on vacation. Our gas utility recognizes that. They also know who's lawyer will be in court if it was their meter that is suspect. So they have eliminated the mix and match of liability. If it happens inside a structure, they know and you know they are not responsible. 

I guess it is like backflow protection. It is not likely to be needed but it is certainly possible.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

3KP said:


> Our meters are on the outside here they are painted with a marine paint (so they don't rust) I was making my comment do to the fact of a gas meter being in a house instead of out side. Are the regulators inside to?? I have see them leak a tad of gas before. (In my mind little gas leak turn light switch on BOOM! there goes the block)
> 
> Sorry didn't mean to upset you BP.


I was cranky I'm sorry 

Here if meters are outside the should be using galvanized piping they also allow silver radiator paint 
Marine paint sound great (but painted gas pipes need to test at 100psi for an hour). Most outside meters I see are rusting from not having any of the above protections.

Usually the gas goes from the main in the street to inside your basement so if a regulator is needed its in the basement.

Any gas leak is unacceptable I would think even one outside 

Also I'm talking low pressure gas we test at 3psi for 15 minutes I think we have 1/4 psi so if your leaking its bad threads or you need to eat your wheaties

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------

